

Undue process: how Uncle Sam seized BitTorrent domain names - mycroftiv
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/busting-bittorrent.ars

======
jdp23
Our tax dollars at work, seizing domains for sharing the music that people at
the label sent them.

------
sliverstorm
An interesting question: When someone is suspected of a crime, they are often
imprisoned leading up to their trial. Yes, so that they cannot flee, but also
so they cannot continue committing crimes (if they are the guilty party).

Could it not be said that seizing the domain name is the most logical &
effective way to 'hold' a webpage/internet company in their equivalent of
jail?

~~~
frossie
_When someone is suspected of a crime, they are often imprisoned leading up to
their trial._

... after a judicial hearing in which bail is denied. People are not just
locked up - most countries have very stringent rules as to how long you can
keep somebody without a hearing - typically 24-72 hours, though "terror"
legislation has eroded that in some countries.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Note the word "SUSPECTED". A suspect cannot even be held at a police station
for questioning. Big difference between arrested and suspected.

Post 9/11 though the patriot act has done some unholy horrors to our due
process.

